# tybee fishin' hole



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

as i was walking up a fella was pullin' in a red. he left shortly after i got there and i noticed him leanin' when he was carrying his cooler..i didnt have a bite for almost an hour...i deducted that he had a gaggle of reds in that cooler..
i was about to leave when i got my first good hit. a nice flounder then immediately i got a decent red. and a sheepshead. i hooked into a jack crevelle that i thought was a strong fish..this pic. doesnt give this fish any justice..i dont think there very common here. are they? anyways, this is the hole at dead low.


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

i dont think this camera phone will last me long, too delicate but it does take good pic.'s.
do you see the water movement on the left? dats skrimps..i cast out a few times and gots me some mullets too..


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

at high tide you cant see the rocks...just last week we saw someone take their boat right through here..and it was not calm waters at all...
kinda peaceful for a tuesday, isnt it...


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

yeah they call them jack Chevrolet's for a reason, they are pound for pound one of the beastliest beasts of the ocean.


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

*thanks for the pics*

so you can see the pier from there, these are at the end of the parking lot where the beach access is ?


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

*15lb jack crevelle*

yes it is....but this in front of bonadventure cemetary..


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

ok, ok, it aint off the surf but her's my first video AND i put it on you tube...
much different than the one i got on the surf.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tfd8P7B9GzE


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Nice pics. Those jack crevalles are fighters. I saw earlier in the summer where the SC game and fish site said some folks were getting a few on piers in the Grand Strand area.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

WOW!!! That bad boy was way up the ICW. That same spot holds alot of trout and even a few stripers in the wintertime. If you don't already know the spots in the ICW, the rocks there in front of the cemetery hold trout as does the channel by the drawbridge off the Expressway. If you're coming from in town, right before the bridge, there's a little turn off down a dirt road. It can get a little sketchy down there, especially around dark, but I always had a .380 in my back pocket, just in case.

I would walk down along the bank or wade out to about knee deep and toss jigs out into the channel. Works best around low tide.

Swing by River Supply and talk to my buddy Alan in the tackle shop. He should still remember what I used to use to catch them in there.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work on that 15 pdr.


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

emanuel said:


> WOW!!! That bad boy was way up the ICW. That same spot holds alot of trout and even a few stripers in the wintertime. If you don't already know the spots in the ICW, the rocks there in front of the cemetery hold trout as does the channel by the drawbridge off the Expressway. If you're coming from in town, right before the bridge, there's a little turn off down a dirt road. It can get a little sketchy down there, especially around dark, but I always had a .380 in my back pocket, just in case.
> 
> I would walk down along the bank or wade out to about knee deep and toss jigs out into the channel. Works best around low tide.
> 
> Swing by River Supply and talk to my buddy Alan in the tackle shop. He should still remember what I used to use to catch them in there.


yeah, thats my boss man...he's been wanting to go out forever..kids and stuff. he was calmer about it than me.
he told me about the trout in front of the cemetary. it took me awhile to figure out that there are two cemetaries next to each other..ive been to them from shore and will be back...weve caught some good stuff at both spots.
god, i cant wait till monday..everybody running around to get to work and i'll be slow'pokin' it to fish......
i'm aiming for redfish off the surf in front of the jetty's i got pictured..


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

outstanding job led, went to those jetties sunday and nodda! headed to the wall where we caught some monster trout in the rough incoming tide. hopefully ill get up withya out there someday


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Led, so you're my replacement at the shop?


----------

